# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تضعييف حديث : ( كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون )

## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[2922]- قال أبو يعلى الموصلي : ( حدثنا أبو بكر حدثنا زيد بن الحباب عن علي بن مسعدة حدثنا قتادة عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كل بني آدم خطاء ، وخير الخطائين التوابون ) .
               ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
[2922] -[منكر] : أخرجه الترمذي [2499]، وابن ماجه [4251]، وأحمد [198/3]،وعنه المزي في تهذيبه [131/21]،والحربي في غريب الحديث [719/2]، وابن أبي شيبة [34216]، وعبد بن حميد في المنتخب [رقم 1197]، وابن حبان في المجروحين [111/2]، والحاكم [272/4]،وابن عساكر في التوبة [رقم 01]، والكلاباذي في بحر الفوائد [رقم 326]، وغيرهم من طرق عن زيد بن الحباب عن علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة عن أنس به ... وزاد أحمد وحده : (ولو أن لابن آدم واديين من مال لابتغى لهما ثالثًا، و لا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب).

قال الترمذي : ( هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة ) .
قلت: وقد تُوبع عليه زيد بن الحباب عن علي بن مسعدة : تابعه مسلم بن إبراهيم الفراهيدي عند الدرامي [2727]، والبيهقي في الشعب [5/ رقم 7127]، وابن مردويه في جزء من أحاديث ابن حيان [رقم 133]، وابن عدي في الكامل [207/5]، وابن الشجري في الأمالي [1/198/طبعة عالم الكتب]، والروياني في مسنده [2/رقم/1366/طبعة مؤسسة قرطبة]، وغيرهم.
والحديث : قال عنه الحافظ في بلوغ المرام [8 /265/مع سبل السلام / طبعة دار ابن الجوزي] : (سنده قوي !!) ومثله قال ابن الديبع الشيباني في مكفرات الذنوب [ص3]، وفي (تمييز الطيب من الخبيث) كما في كشف الخفاء [964/2]، وتابعهما الشيخ الحوت في أسني المطالب [ص 217]، وكذا حسن سنده الإمام الألباني وجماعة من المتأخرين!!
وقبلهم قد سبقهم الحاكم وقال عقب روايته: (هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه) ! كذا قال ! وتعقبه الذهبي قائلاً : (علي بن مسعدة لين) .

قلت: وبه أعل العراقي هذا الحديث في المغني [16/4]، فقال: ( قلت: فيه علي بن مسعدة ضعفه البخاري) .
وقال الشرف المناوي في (أماليه) : (حديث فيه ضعف!!) كما في فيض القدير [16/5].

قلتُ : ومداره علي علي بن مسعدة الباهلي ، وقد وثقه أبو دواد الطيالسي، وقال ابن معين: (صالح) وفي رواية قال : (ليس به بأس في البصريين ) وكذا مشَّاه أبو حاتم الرازي، لكن قال عنه البخاري في تاريخه [294/6]: (فيه نظر!!) وهذا جرح شديد عنده غالبًا!! بل قال الحافظ الذهبي: ( وقل أن يكون عند البخاري رجل (فيه نظر) إلا وهو متهم!!) راجع ترجمة عثمان بن فائد من ميزان الاعتدال [52/3]، وضعفه أبو داود والنسائي وغيرهما!!

وقد ساق له ابن عدي هذا الحديث في ترجمته من الكامل [207/5]، ثم قال: (ولعلي بن مسعدة غير ما ذكرت عن قتادة، وكلها غير محفوظة!!) .
وذكره ابن حبان في المجروحين [111/2]، وقال: (كان ممن يخطئ علي قلة روايته؛ وينفرد بما لا يتابع عليه؛ فاستحق ترك الاحتجاج به بما لا يوافق الثقات من الأخبار

...) ثم ساق له هذا الحديث مع آخر!!
 
وأقول : الرجل إلى الضعف أقرب ، ومثله لا يحتمل تفرده عن مثل قتادة أصلاً!! وإلي هذا أشار الترمذي بقوله عقب روايته : ( هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة) وقال البيهقي عقب روايته : ( تفرد به علي بن مسعدة ) .


وقتادة حافظ كبير ، وهو مُكثرٌ حديثًا وأصحابا؛ فإذا انفرد عنه مثل علي بن مسعدة برواية لم يتابعه عليها أحد من أصحاب قتادة، ولا تُعرف إلا من طريقه !! لا تكون إلا مردودة عليه؛ ومنبوذة إليه ! وأين كان أصحاب قتادة أو بعضهم عن مثل تلك الطريق الفائدة ؟!

وقد رأيتُ : أبا أحمد الحاكم قد أخرج هذا الحديث في الأسامي والكنى (4/81) ثم قال : ( هذا حديث منكر لا يتابع عليه علي بن مسعدة، وله من هذا الضرب أحاديث عن قتادة رواها عنه الثقات ) .

قلتُ : بل قد خولف ابن مسعدة في سنده عن قتادة أيضًا !! خالفه سعيد بن أبي عروبة - الإمام المقدَّم في قتادة -!! فرواه عنه فقال: (عن قتادة : قال: أوحي الله - تبارك وتعالي- إلي نبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل - عليهم السلام- : إن كل بني آدم خطاؤون، وخير الخطائين التوابون) ! فجعله من قول قتادة رواية عن بعض أنبياء بني إسرائيل!! هكذا أخرجه أحمد في الزهد [رقم /498 طبعة دار ابن رجب]، من طريق عبد الوهاب الخفاف عن سعيد به 

.....

قلت: وهذا إسناد مستقيم؛ وعبد الوهاب ممن سمع منه ابن أبي عروبة قديمًا كما قاله أحمد وغيره؛ وهذا الوجه هو المحفوظ عن قتادة بلا تردد !! 
 
والخبر : معدود من (الإسرائيليات) كما ترى !! فانظر كيف شيَّد ابنُ مسعدة رُكْن الحديث بعد أن كان متزلزلاً ! وكيف أقام بنيانه بعد أن كان متضعضعًا ! فقال :( عن قتادة عن أنس به مرفوعًا ؟!) .

وقد نقل أبو الفيض الزبيدي في (إتحاف السادة المتقين) (8/596) : عن أبي زرعة بن العراقي أنه قال بعد أن ساق تلك الرواية : ( حديث فيه ضعف )
ثم قال الزبيدي :( فكأنه تبع فيه والده ) يعني : أبا الفضل العراقي ، حيث أعله بـ : ( علي بن مسعدة ) في : ( تخريج الإحياء ) كما مضى .

 
وقد وجدتُ للحديث : طريقًا آخر عن أنس به مرفوعًا بجملة : (كل ابن آدم خطاء

...) فقط!! أخرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية [333/6]، ولكن بسند هالك لا يُفرح به!! فيه سليمان بن عيسي صاحب كتاب : (العقل) لكن لم يكن لمؤلفه عقل أصلاً !! وهو الذي يقول عنه أبو حاتم والجوزجاني: (كذاب)!! ويقول ابن عدي : (يضع الحديث!!) راجع ترجمته من اللسان [99/3].
وقد صح هذا الحديث موقوفًا من قول ابن عمر بلفظ : (كل ابن آخذ خطاء إلا ما رحم الله) أخرجه ابن المبارك في الزهد [رقم 299]، والبيهقي في الشعب [1/ رقم 273]، وسنده صحيح حجة .

ولا يصح في هذا الباب حديث مرفوع قط !! بل في متن حديث أنس نكارة أفصح عنها محدث الزمان محمد وعمرو عبد اللطيف -حفظه الله- في آخر رسالته في تخريج حديث : (ما من عبد مؤمن إلا وله ذنب يعتاده الفينة بعد الفينة

...) [ص 184]، فَقِفْ علي كلامه هناك. والله يتولاني ويتولاك
 
.[تنبيه] هنا شاردة غريبة لا بأس إن أشرنا إليها فنقول : قد نقل المناوي في الفيض [16/5]، عن ابن القطان الفاسي أنه انتصر لتصحيح الحاكم لحديث أنس !! وقال -يعني ابن القطان-: ( ابن مسعدة صالح الحديث!! وغرابته إنما هي فيما انفرد به عن قتادة!!) .

قلت: وهذا عجب!! وكيف راق له موافقه الحاكم وقد رواه ابن مسعدة عن قتادة في جميع طرقه !؟ فكأن ابن القطان لم يستحضر إسناد الحديث!! بل لو عكس مقالته لكان قوله مقبولاً علي مضض!! فقد صح عن ابن معين أنه مشي ابن مسعدة في حدث البصريين خاصة!! وقتادة بصري معروف؛ فكأن عبارة ابن معين قد انقلبت علي ابن القطان !! أو يكون المناوي قد أساء 
التصرف في عبارة ابن القطان !! فالله المستعان .
ثم وقفتُ على عبارة ابن القطان في بيان الوهم والإيهام [5/414] فإذا هو قد ساق الحديث ، ونقل عن الترمذي أنه قال : ( غريب ) ثم قال ابن القطان : ( وَهُوَ عِنْدِي صَحِيح ؛ فَإِن إِسْنَاده - يعني إسناد الترمذي - هُوَ هَذَا : حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن منيع ، حَدثنَا زيد بن الْحباب ، حَدثنَا عَليّ بن مسْعدَة الْبَاهِلِيّ ، حَدثنَا قَتَادَة ، عَن أنس 

....

وَعلي بن مسْعدَة صَالح الحَدِيث ، قَالَه ابْن معِين ، وغرابته : هِيَ أَن عَليّ ابْن مسْعدَة ، ينْفَرد بِهِ عَن قَتَادَة .)
 
قلتُ : فبان بهذا : أن المناوي قد أساء التصرف في نقل عبارة أبي الحسن الفاسي ؟ وهو يفعل ذلك كثيرا في نقله لكلام أئمة هذا الشان في الجرح والتعديل ، والنقد والتعليل ! بحيث أضرَّ بنفسه في هذا الصدد جدا ! وكشف بنفسه عن عجره وبجره في ذلك الفن اللطيف ! ولم تكن أكثر حملات أبي الفيض الغماري عليه في كتابه : ( المداوي ) إلا في عدم تحري المناوي لما ينقله عن هذا وذاك في التصحيح والتعليل ، والجرح والتعديل ، مع سوء الفهم في تفسير ما يرمي إليه النقاد بكلامهم في المتون والأسانيد والنَّقَلَة !
فالحاصل : أن المناوي ليس ممن يعتمد عليه في نقل الأقوال ، ولا في سرد ما يحكيه من القيل والقال ! بل يجب الكشف عن تلك المصادر التي يصرح بالنقل منها ، أو يتكلف تفسير ما يحكيه عنها ! وغفر الله لنا وله وسائر المسلمين .

انتهى بحروفه من كتاب : ( رحمات الملأ العلى بتخريج مسند أبي يعلى ) [رقم / 2922] .
وكتبه : أبو المظفر سعيد بن محمد السناري القاهري الأثيم !

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم، ورحم الشيخ العلامة محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف رحمةً واسعة.

وللفائدة: فقد أنكر الحديث كذلك: الإمام أحمد بن حنبل:
قال الخلال في علله -كما في المنتخب منه (ص92)-: أخبرني عصمة، نا حنبل، حدثني أبو عبدالله، نا زيد بن حباب، حدثني علي بن مسعدة، عن قتادة، عن أنس، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون".
قال أبو عبدالله: (هذا حديث منكر).
أفاده الأخ خليل بن محمد:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...34&postcount=6

وأخرجه البزار (7236) مع حديث آخر لعلي بن مسعدة، وقال: (وحديثا علي بن مسعدة لا نعلم رواهما عن قتادة عن أنس غيرُه).

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> بارك الله فيكم، ورحم الشيخ العلامة محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف رحمةً واسعة.
> 
> وللفائدة: فقد أنكر الحديث كذلك: الإمام أحمد بن حنبل:
> قال الخلال في علله -كما في المنتخب منه (ص92)-: أخبرني عصمة، نا حنبل، حدثني أبو عبدالله، نا زيد بن حباب، حدثني علي بن مسعدة، عن قتادة، عن أنس، قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون".
> قال أبو عبدالله: (هذا حديث منكر).
> أفاده الأخ خليل بن محمد:
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...34&postcount=6
> 
> وأخرجه البزار (7236) مع حديث آخر لعلي بن مسعدة، وقال: (وحديثا علي بن مسعدة لا نعلم رواهما عن قتادة عن أنس غيرُه).


 جزاك الله خيرا على ذينك الفائدتين الفريدتين ! 
ولعلي أستدركهما في : ( الرحمات ) إن شاء الله .

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم وعملكم المبارك آمين.

ولو أذنتم لي رعاكم الله فلي معه وقفات يسيرة جدا، منحصرة فيما يلي:

أولا: بالنسبة لعلي بن مسعدة، فحقيقة أن أنصف وألصق عبارة به هي عبارة الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب حيث قال: (صدوق له أوهام). وهي كما قال رحمه الله لمن تأملها وعرف مقال الرجال فيه.

ثانيا: قلتم حول اللفظ الموقوف: (وهذا الوجه هو المحفوظ عن قتادة بلا تردد).
أقول رعاك الله: كيف يكون محفوظا ولم يروي هذا الطريق سوى الإمام أحمد في (الزهد) بحسب ما وقفت عليه؛ بينما الرواة اللذين رووا هذا الحديث كلهم يرويه مرفوعا؟!
فلماذا لا يكون العكس، بغض النظر عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة، ثم لتعلم رعاك الله أنه هنا تفرد أيضا ومع تفرده فروايته غير مشهورة بخلاف رواية علي بن مسعدة. فتأمل
أعتقد أن كلامك حفظك الله يحتاج إلى دليل ومستند.

ثالثا: قلت رحمك الله عن الحديث: (منكر).
قلت: إن كان سندا فيقبل قولك، وإن كان متنا فهذا من المجازفة التي تفتقر إلى التروي والتثبت عفا الله عنا جميعا، وإن كان المراد بالنكارة هنا هو التعميم، فهذا لا يجوز أن يعد نكارة؛ لأنه يحكي الأصل العام إلا من استثنى الله سبحانه وتعالى تعالى، وكثير من الأحاديث تأتي عامة ولكن يوجد مخصص لها من دليل آخر ولا ضير.
ثم إنه يوجد ما يِؤيد معنى الحديث من روايات أخرى فمثلا منها الحديث القدسي الذي يرويه أبي ذر رضي الله عنه، وهو من طريق قتادة أيضا. أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند (21458)، والطيالسي في المسند (463)، وغيرهم.

وهذا كله مني لا يعني رفعي لدرجة الحديث وأنه ليس بضعيف، أبدا؛ بل هو كذلك، لكن لا يوصف متنه بالنكارة.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

بارك الله فيكم

عندي بعض الملاحظات

الملاحظة الاولى

اخرج الحديث الامام احمد بزيادة و الزيادة محفوظة :

مسند أحمد بن حنبل - ومن مسند بني هاشم
مسند أنس بن مالك رضي الله تعالى عنه - حديث:‏12820‏ 
حدثنا زيد بن الحباب ، قال : أخبرني علي بن مسعدة الباهلي ، عن قتادة ، عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل ابن آدم خطاء ، فخير الخطائين التوابون ، ولو أن لابن آدم واديين من مال ، لابتغى لهما ثالثا ، ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب "



الملاحظة الثانية : انه ان قلنا انه رواية عن بعض انبياء بني اسرائيل فله حكم الرفع لأنه قول صحابي لأمر غيبي لم يعرف بالاسرائيليات 

الملاحظة الثالثة : قد وقفت على رواية ذات فائدة

التوبة لابن أبي الدنيا - أنا غفار وابن آدم خطاء
حديث:‏171‏ 
حدثنا هارون ، ثنا سيار ، ثنا موسى بن سعيد الراسبي ، ثنا عون العقيلي ، قال : قرأت في التوراة " ابن آدم خطاء ، وأنا غفار ، وخير الخطائين المستغفرون

و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

شكر الله للجميع .

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

جزا الله الجميع خيرا........اين كتاب رحمات الملأ الأعلى هذا........أرجو الافادة. وعن أية دار صدر....

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي التميمي قلت وإن كان المراد بالنكارة هنا هو التعميم، فهذا لا يجوز أن يعد نكارة؛ لأنه يحكي الأصل العام إلا من استثنى الله سبحانه وتعالى 
 وكثير من الأحاديث تأتي عامة ولكن يوجد مخصص لها من دليل آخر ولا ضير.
اقول للفائدة وممايشهد لصحة الحديث من ناحية المعنى كماسبق وان صححه الائمة السابقين من ناحية السند 
سئل شيخ الاسلام عن معنى قوله تعالى 
‏{‏لَقَد تَّابَ الله على النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالاَنصَارِ‏}‏ الاية ‏[‏التوبة‏:‏117‏]‏‏.‏ والتوبة انما تكون عن شيء يصدر من العبد، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم من الكبائر والصغائر‏.‏ 

فاجاب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية‏:‏ 
الحمد لله، الانبياء ـ صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ـ معصومون من الاقرار على الذنوب، كبارها وصغارها، وهم بما اخبر الله به عنهم من التوبة يرفع درجاتهم، ويعظم حسناتهم فان الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين، وليست التوبة نقصًا، بل هي من افضل الكمالات، وهي واجبة على جميع الخلق، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَحَمَلَهَا الْاِنسَانُ اِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا لِيُعَذِّبَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ وَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ على الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الاحزاب‏:‏72، 73‏]‏ فغاية كل مؤمن هي التوبة، ثم التوبة تتنوع كما يقال‏:‏ حسنات الابرار سيئات المقربين‏.‏ 
والله ـ تعالى ـ قد اخبر عن عامة الانبياء بالتوبة والاستغفار‏:‏ عـن ادم ونوح، وابراهيم، وموسى وغيرهم‏.‏ فقال ادم‏:‏ ‏{‏رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا اَنفُسَنَا وَاِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الاعراف‏:‏23‏]‏، وقال نوح‏:‏ ‏{‏رَبِّ اِنِّي اَعُوذُ بِكَ اَنْ اَسْاَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي اَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏هود‏:‏ 47‏]‏، وقال الخليل‏:‏ ‏{‏رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ‏}‏ ‏[‏ابراهيم‏:‏41‏]‏، وقال هو واسماعيل‏:‏ ‏{‏رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا اُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَاَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ علينا اِنَّكَ اَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏128‏]‏، وقال موسى‏:‏ ‏{‏اَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَاَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الاخِرَةِ اِنَّا هُدْنَـا اليكَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الاعراف‏:‏155، 156‏]‏، وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏َلَمَّا اَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ اليكَ وَاَنَاْ اَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  }‏‏[‏الاعراف‏:‏ 143‏]‏‏.‏ 
وقد ذكر الله ـ سبحانه ـ توبة داود وسليمان، وغيرهما من الانبياء والله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏222‏]‏، وفي اواخر ما انزل الله على نبيه‏:‏ ‏{‏اِذَا جَاء نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ وَرَاَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ اَفْوَاجًا فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ اِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا‏}‏‏[‏ سورة النصر‏]‏‏.‏ 








وفي الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه كان يقول في افتتاح الصلاة‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم باعد بيني وبين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب، اللهم نقني من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدَّنَس، اللهم اغسلني من خطاياي بالثلج والبَرَد والماء البارد‏)‏، وفي الصحيح انه كان يقول في دعاء الاستفتاح‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم انت الملك لا اله الا انت،/انت ربي وانا عبدك، ظلمت نفسي، واعترفت بذنبي، فاغفر لي ذنوبي جميعًا، انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت‏)‏، وفي الصحيح ـ ايضًا ـ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه كان يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله دِقَّه وجِلَّه، علانيته وسره، اوله واخره‏)‏، وفي الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم انه كان يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي واسرافي في امري، وما انت اعلم به مني، اللهم اغفر لي هَزْلي وجِدِّي، وخطئي وعَمْدي، وكل ذلك عندي، اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما اخرت، وما اسررت وما اعلنت، وما اسرفت، وما انت اعلم به مني، انت المقدم، وانت المؤخر، لا اله الا انت‏)‏‏.‏ ومثل هذا كثير في الكتاب والسنة‏.‏ وقد قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ‏}‏ ‏[‏محمد‏:‏19‏]‏، فتوبة المؤمنين واستغفارهم هو من اعظم حسناتهم، واكبر طاعاتهم، واجل عباداتهم التي ينالون بها اجل الثواب، ويندفع بها عنهم ما يدفعه من العقاب‏.‏

----------


## رفيق طاهر

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
الحديث حسنه الألباني 
انظر حديث رقم‏:‏ 4515 في صحيح الجامع‏.‏*تخريج المشكاة ( 2341 )*

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*أشكر الأخ الفاضل الكريم النوراني على ما قدم من بحث :*
*وأرجو أن يسمح لنا بهذه الوقفة :*
*القول في علي بن مسعدة الباهلي أنه ( صدوق له أوهام ) كما ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب ، أقرب الأقوال في الحكم على الرجل . وهذه موافقة لأخي الفاضل السكران على ذلك .*
*ومرتبة ( صدوق له أوهام ) عند الحافظ ابن حجر هي مرتبة نقصت قليلاً عن مرتبة ( الصدوق ) الذي حديثه حسن ـ كما هو مقررـ .*
*ومرتبة ( صدوق له أوهام ) إذا أطلقت على الرواي فهي كمرتبة ( صدوق ) إلا إذا تبين وهم الرواي فيما رواه ، وليس في هذه الرواية ما يثبت قطعاً وهم علي بن مسعدة في روايته عن قتادة . ولذا الحكم على الحديث بالحسن ـ كما ذهب إلى ذلك الشيخ المحدث الألباني ـ أقرب إلى الصواب ـ والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

الفاضل التقرتي.
مَن هو الصحابي الذي قال أمرًا غيبيًّا ولم يكن معروفًا بالإسرائيليّات حتى تجعله في حكم الرفع؟

-----
الفاضل ضيدان.
1- من أين نستفيد أن مرتبة (صدوق له أوهام) مثل مرتبة (صدوق) في الاحتجاج إلا إذا تبيّن وهم الراوي؟ وهل ترى نفس الرأي في مرتبة (صدوق سيئ الحفظ) و(صدوق يخطئ)؟

2- لقد أوضح الفاضل النوراني ما يدل على وهم (علي بن مسعدة) على تقدير التسليم لكلامك أصلاً.
فقد خالفه واحد من أثبت ثلاثة في قتادة مطلقًا.
فهذا دليل على أنه من أوهام علي بن مسعدة، ألا تذكر قول الحافظ: (له أوهام)؟ وهذه المخالفة تقضي على روايته ولو كان (صدوقًا) فكيف ولم يبلغها أصلاً.

وعليه يتبيّن صحة ما ذهب إليه فحول المحدثين أهل النقد والتحرير كالإمام أحمد رحمه الله.
وجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

الفاضل أبا محمد الغامدي
الذي أوردتَه هل يدل على صحة معنى أن (كل) بني آدم (خطائون)؟

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الأخ الأزهري السلفي ـ خفظه الله ـ أحيلك إلى كلام أخي السكران التميمي بأن ما أورده أخونا النوراني ليست مخالفة :
قال السكران : " ثانيا: قلتم حول اللفظ الموقوف: (وهذا الوجه هو المحفوظ عن قتادة بلا تردد).
أقول رعاك الله: كيف يكون محفوظا ولم يروي هذا الطريق سوى الإمام أحمد في (الزهد) بحسب ما وقفت عليه؛ بينما الرواة اللذين رووا هذا الحديث كلهم يرويه مرفوعا؟!
فلماذا لا يكون العكس، بغض النظر عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة، ثم لتعلم رعاك الله أنه هنا تفرد أيضا ومع تفرده فروايته غير مشهورة بخلاف رواية علي بن مسعدة. فتأمل
أعتقد أن كلامك حفظك الله يحتاج إلى دليل ومستند." . أهـ
راجع مقدمة التقريب .في بيان أحوال مراتب الرواة .

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
أخي الفاضل ضيدان حفظه الله ووفقه
سأضرب صفحًا عن الذي نقلته من كلام أخينا التميمي الآن.
وسأكتفي منك حفظك الله أن تجيبني على نصف سؤال من أسئلتي السابقة!

هل ترى أن (صدوق سيئ الحفظ) و(صدوق يخطئ) مثل (صدوف له أوهام) في الاحتجاج بحديثه؟

أي:
هل ترى أن هذه المراتب كلها في الاحتجاج مثل (صدوق) إلا إذا تبين وهم الرواي فيما رواه على حد تعبيرك؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

آسف على التدخل.



> أحيلك إلى كلام أخي السكران التميمي بأن ما أورده أخونا النوراني ليست مخالفة :
> قال السكران : " ثانيا: قلتم حول اللفظ الموقوف: (وهذا الوجه هو المحفوظ عن قتادة بلا تردد).
> أقول رعاك الله: كيف يكون محفوظا ولم يروي هذا الطريق سوى الإمام أحمد في (الزهد) بحسب ما وقفت عليه؛ بينما الرواة اللذين رووا هذا الحديث كلهم يرويه مرفوعا؟!
> فلماذا لا يكون العكس، بغض النظر عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة، ثم لتعلم رعاك الله أنه هنا تفرد أيضا ومع تفرده فروايته غير مشهورة بخلاف رواية علي بن مسعدة. فتأمل
> أعتقد أن كلامك حفظك الله يحتاج إلى دليل ومستند." . أهـ


حجة الشيخ السكران -وفقه الله ونفع به- واهية، وليس فيها البتة ما يفيد أن رواية سعيد بن أبي عروبة "ليست مخالفة"؛ لا تصريحًا ولا تلميحًا.
فقوله: (بينما الرواة اللذين رووا هذا الحديث كلهم يرويه مرفوعا) فيه خلط ظاهر؛ فإن الكثرة في رواية هذا الحديث مرفوعًا= إنما هي كثرة (المخرِّجين) و(المصنِّفين)، وهذا لا شأن له هنا؛ لأن النظر في باب العلل يكون إلى مدار الإسناد، واختلاف الرواة عنه، لا إلى مخرِّجي الحديث ورواته في مصنفاتهم.
ومدار الإسناد هنا: قتادة، والكلام في الخلاف عليه لا غير، وعن قتادة لم يروه مرفوعًا إلا علي بن مسعدة، تفرَّد به ولم يتابع عليه.
ورواية سعيد بن أبي عروبة رواها عنه أعلم الناس به، وعنه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في كتابٍ معروفٍ من كتبه، فمن أين لها النظر؟! ومتى كان من شرط علة الحديث أن تكون مشهورة أو مخرجة في الكتب المشهورة؟!
وقول الشيخ السكران -وفقه الله-: (ثم لتعلم رعاك الله أنه هنا تفرد أيضا) عجيب، أليس علي بن مسعدة قد تفرد أيضًا (بحكم الأئمة لا بحكمنا)؟! ومتى كان تفرد سعيد عن قتادة مردودًا؟!
هذا على التنزُّل، والتسليم بأن تفرد علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة لا يرد إلا مع المخالفة، كما أشار إلى ذلك الشيخ (الأزهري السلفي).
وفقكم الله.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي الأزهري السلفي ـ حفظه الله ـ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد:
لا يخفى عليك ـ حفظك الله ـ أن الحافظ ابن حجر ـ رحمه الله ـ جعل ( صدوق سيء الحفظ) و ( صدوق يهم ) و( صدوق له أوهام ) و ( وصدوق يخطيء) و ( تغير بأخرة ) ويلحق بذلك من رمي بنوع بدعة ، كالتشيع والقدر والنصب والإرجاء والتجهم ، مع بيان الداعية من غيره ، كلهم في مرتبة تلي مرتبة الصدوق ، فهي مرتبة أقل من مرتبة الصدوق قليلاً . والفرق بين هاتين المرتبتين تحتاج إلى نظر ودقة فليس أصحاب هذه المرتبة حديثهم حسن مقبول بل لا بد من النظر والتتبع فقد يكون الراوي ( صدوق رمي بالإرجاء ) فهل يضعف حديثه على الإطلاق ؟ الرواي الذي تغير بأخرة وهو صدوق هل يضعف حديثه على إطلاقه أم ينظر في من روى عنه قبل الاختلاط ويرد من روى عنه بعد الاختلاط إذا علم من روى عنه قبل وبعد . أنا لا أقول أن هذه المرتبة حديثها مثل حديث مرتبة ( الصدوق ) إنما أقول ينبغي النظر في حال الرواي والنظر في مروياته مادام أنه وصف بالصدوق مع وصف آخر وذلك بالنظر فيما وصف به . والله أعلم .
قريب من ذلك مرتبة الثقة ، فمثلاً من وصف بها مع وصف آخر مثل  ( تغيربأخرة) ، وعرف من روى عنه قبل تغيره هل يصبح حديثه صحيحاً أم لا  ؟
هذا ما قصد إليه . والله أعلم . 
حفظك الله أخي ورعاك .

----------


## الرجل الرجل

قال الشيخ :محمد بن عبدالله

حجة الشيخ السكران -وفقه الله ونفع به- واهية، 
فقوله: (بينما الرواة اللذين رووا هذا الحديث كلهم يرويه مرفوعا) فيه خلط ظاهر؛ فإن الكثرة في رواية هذا الحديث مرفوعًا= إنما هي كثرة (المخرِّجين) و(المصنِّفين)، وهذا لا شأن له هنا؛ لأن النظر في باب العلل يكون إلى مدار الإسناد، واختلاف الرواة عنه، لا إلى مخرِّجي الحديث ورواته في مصنفاتهم.))



أحسنت بارك الله فيك ...

في الحقيقة استغربت من كلام الاخ التميمي رعاه الله !!

فلعل له توضيح لم نفهمه ........

----------


## السكران التميمي

هداكم الله تعالى فقد حشرتموني حشرا بين مشاركاتكم وتنقل اسمي بينها تنقلا

وبالنسبة لكلامك يا شيخ (محمد بن عبد الله) رعاك والله ويسر أعمالك آمين، سامحني فقد تصرفت في تأويل كلامي وأنا لم أقل شيئا أصلا. وإن أذنت فلي على كلامك وقفات يسيرة إن شاء الله:

1) هذا الإعتراض مني أتى في مقابلة رد الأخ للرواية المرفوعة المتصلة بتفردها، وقبوله للرواية الأخرى الموقوفة مع تفردها أيضا. فهذا تضاد منه أو انتقائية يحتاج إلى دليل.

2) ليس مسلما حفظك الله تعالى أنه لا عبرة برواية الأئمة للحديث في كتبهم وأنه لا عبرة به، بل فيه كل العبرة أيها الشيخ الفاضل. نعم هو كما تفضلت النظر في باب العلل يكون إلى مدار الإسناد، واختلاف الرواة عنه، لا إلى مخرِّجي الحديث ورواته في مصنفاتهم. لكن من الذي ينظر حفظك الله؟! أليس هؤلاء الأئمة؟! وهل لو وجدوا في السند ما يخالف باب العلل واختلاف الرواة سيسكتون عنه؟! هذه لفتة مهمة على الأقل عندي، وإلا لما اعتبرنا لكلام هؤلاء الأئمة وزنا.
فروايتهم لسند متصل إليهم مع شروطهم في الرواية وتثبتهم وأمانتهم وفضلهم يفرض عليهم ألا يسكتوا عن علة فيه إلا ويبينوها قدر الوسع والطاقة، وإلا سقط الإحتجاج بكتبهم. وهذا لم يقله أحد.

3) وإن كانت رواية علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة مفردة ولم يتابع عليها، فكذلك رواية سعيد بن أبي عروبة عنه مفردة ولم يتابع عليها. فتأمل
وليس قولك حفظك الله: (أعلم الناس به)، دليلا قويا يقتضي صرف رواية الرفع إلى غيرها، وإن كان الإمام أحمد قد رواها في أحد كتبه المشهورة، فغيره من الأئمة الكبار الذين لا يستهان بهم قد رووها عن مسعدة بالرفع في كتبهم أيضا. فتأمل أيضا

4) قلت حفظك الله ورعاك: (ومتى كان من شرط علة الحديث أن تكون مشهورة أو مخرجة في الكتب المشهورة؟!). فأقول: والله لم أقله أنا، ولم يأتي على لساني.

5) قلت سلمك الله معترضا عليّ: (وقول الشيخ السكران -وفقه الله-: (ثم لتعلم رعاك الله أنه هنا تفرد أيضا) عجيب، أليس علي بن مسعدة قد تفرد أيضًا (بحكم الأئمة لا بحكمنا)؟! ومتى كان تفرد سعيد عن قتادة مردودًا؟!).
أقول: حفظك الله يا شيخ محمد العجيب تعجبك من تعجبي، فقد أبنت لك غفر الله لك آمين مرادي من هذا الكلام، وأنه في مقابلة كلام الأخ صاحب الموضوع في قبوله لرواية الوقف وتركه رواية الرفع. وقد سبق الرد على هذه في الأعلى.
وأيضا أعيد ما قلته: والله لم أقل أن تفرد سعيد عن قتادة مردودا ولم تسطره يداي.

وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد آمين، لكن لتعلموا حفظكم الله أن هذه المدارسة لن تغير من حبي لكم ومعزتكم عندي شيئا.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الإخوة الأفاضل ـ حماكم الله ـ :
نحن في هذا المجلس العلمي الهدف ـ والله ـ الاستفادة والمناقشة للوصول إلى الحق والحصول على الفائدة المرجوة التي نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يرزقنا الصدق والإخلاص والاتباع والعمل ، ولن تجد والله في مثل هذا الزمان ـ والخير لا يعدم ـ مجلساً كمثل هذا المجلس يضم نخبة من طلاب العلم ، نستفيد من بعضنا البعض ونتناقش فيما يعود علينا بالفائدة والعلم النافع .
مشاركة طيبة من أخينا الفاضل النوراني لا حرمه الله الأجر والثواب على ذلك والدعاء موصولاً لكل من :
ـ محمد عبد الله ( مشرفنا الفاضل ) 
ـ والسكران التميمي 
ـ والتقرتي 
ـ ومحمد عبد الغني السيد
ـ وسلمان أبو زيد
ـ وابو محمد الغامدي (مشرفنا الفاضل )
ـ ورفيق طاهر
ـ والأزهري السلفي 
ـ والرجل الرجل 
ـ ومن سطر هذه الأسطر . 
والله يرعاكم .

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
الفاضل ضيدان
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد.

فأكثر الذين يتعاملون مع (صدوق له أوهام) كما تعاملتَ معه لا يتعاملون بنفس المعيار مع (صدوق سيئ الحفظ) و(صدوق يخطئ) ولا أدري ما السبب.
ولذلك كان سؤالي.
فإن كان معنى كلامك الأخير -وهو الظاهر- أن الحديث الذي يتفرد به (صدوق سيئ الحفظ) و (صدوق يخطئ) و (صدوق له أوهام) لا يكون مقبولا عندك حتى تأتي البينة أنه أصاب
أي على حد تعبيرك (ينبغي النظر والتتبع)= فهذا جيد.

وهذا ما فعله الإخوة والمشايخ، فقد نظروا في طرف الحديث من جهة المصنِّفين (كما ينبغي) فوجدوا أن الحديث مداره على قتادة.
ووجدوا أن الرواة عن قتادة قد اختلفوا عليه فيه.

1- بعضهم يسنده ويرفعه من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
2- والآخر يوقفه على قتادة أنه قال: أوحى الله إلى نبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل..

والقضية الآن كيف حدَّث قتادة؟
1- هل أسنده عن النبي؟
2- أم أعضله عن نبي بني إسرائيل؟

لقد اتحد المخرج، وقد أوضح الحافظ ابن حجر وغيره أن المخرج إذا اتحد ينبغي المصير إلى الترجيح، وأن المخرج إذا اتحد يمتنع الحمل على التعدد.

فقد قال قتادة قولا واحدًا لا ثاني له.
وحين نظرنا في الرواة عنه وجدنا:
1- مَن وصفه أنه (ثقة ثبت، من أثبت الناس في قتادة).
2- ووجدنا الآخر (صدوق له أوهام).

ووجدنا مَن قبلنا من العلماء يستنكر هذا الحديث بخصوصه على صاحب الأوهام، ويعدونه من أوهامه.
وأوهامه أخطاء.
وأخطاء ذوي الأوهام في مقابل صواب ذوي الإصابة= تسمى منكرات أو شذوذات.
فسميناه منكرا
كما سماه الإمام أحمد منكرا، ورجّحنا صحة رواية الأول.

هكذا الأمر ببساطة.
ولو تلاحظ تجد أننا فعلنا مثلما أردتَ، تتبعنا الحديث قبل رفض رواية الصدوق الذي له أوهام.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده..
الفاضل السكران التميمي حفظه الله ووفقه..



> 1) هذا الإعتراض مني أتى في مقابلة رد الأخ للرواية المرفوعة المتصلة بتفردها، وقبوله للرواية الأخرى الموقوفة مع تفردها أيضا. فهذا تضاد منه أو انتقائية يحتاج إلى دليل.


وفقك الله
لكن الأخ لم يرد رواية ويقبل أخرى بالتشهي ولا بالانتقائية، بل بيّن سبب رده هذه وقبوله تلك أحسن بيان.
- فقال إن إحدى الروايتين سندها سالم من القادح بل يرويها الأئمة الثقات، وأما الأخرى ففي سندها ما يقدح، فثم رجل له أوهام.
- وقال إن إحدى الروايتين قد تكلم عليها فحول العلماء النقاد بالتضعيف، فضعفها أحمد والذهبي، وخلت الرواية الأخرى من ذلك.
- وقال إن العلماء في كتب العلل قالوا إن هذه الرواية بخصوصها من أخطاء الرجل ذي الأوهام.




> 2) ليس مسلما حفظك الله تعالى أنه لا عبرة برواية الأئمة للحديث في كتبهم وأنه لا عبرة به، بل فيه كل العبرة أيها الشيخ الفاضل. نعم هو كما تفضلت النظر في باب العلل يكون إلى مدار الإسناد، واختلاف الرواة عنه، لا إلى مخرِّجي الحديث ورواته في مصنفاتهم. لكن من الذي ينظر حفظك الله؟! أليس هؤلاء الأئمة؟! وهل لو وجدوا في السند ما يخالف باب العلل واختلاف الرواة سيسكتون عنه؟! هذه لفتة مهمة على الأقل عندي، وإلا لما اعتبرنا لكلام هؤلاء الأئمة وزنا.
> فروايتهم لسند متصل إليهم مع شروطهم في الرواية وتثبتهم وأمانتهم وفضلهم يفرض عليهم ألا يسكتوا عن علة فيه إلا ويبينوها قدر الوسع والطاقة، وإلا سقط الإحتجاج بكتبهم. وهذا لم يقله أحد.


بارك الله فيك.
لكن هؤلاء الأئمة أيها الشيخ الفاضل أرادوا تدوين المرويات، ولم يلتزموا رواية الصحيح عندهم فقط، ولو أنهم التزموا رواية الصحيح فقط لقلنا مثل قولك أو قريبا منه.
وأبلغ مثال على ما أقوله أن الإمام أحمد نفسه قد رواه في المسند، لكنه حين سئل عنه قال: منكر!
ورواه الترمذي واستغربه.




> 3) وإن كانت رواية علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة مفردة ولم يتابع عليها، فكذلك رواية سعيد بن أبي عروبة عنه مفردة ولم يتابع عليها. فتأمل


كلامك صحيح وفقك الله.
وعند التأمل سنقبل رواية سعيد ونرد رواية علي.
لأن الأصل قبول تفرد الثقة، حتى يأتي الدليل على أنه أخطأ.
والأصل رد تفرد من كانت له أوهام حتى يأتي الدليل على أنه أصاب.




> وليس قولك حفظك الله: (أعلم الناس به)، دليلا قويا يقتضي صرف رواية الرفع إلى غيرها، وإن كان الإمام أحمد قد رواها في أحد كتبه المشهورة، فغيره من الأئمة الكبار الذين لا يستهان بهم قد رووها عن مسعدة بالرفع في كتبهم أيضا. فتأمل أيضا



بارك الله فيك.
أحب أن أذكرك وفقك الله أن رد هذه الرواية بتلك لها مئات النظائر من تصرف الأئمة المتقدمين والمتأخرين على مر الزمان.
فتكون الرواية المرفوعة في كتب أشهر وأكثر من الرواية الموقوفة

والنكتة في حديثنا هذا تتضح إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أمرين:
الأول: أن أكثر هذه الكتب الشهورة اعتنى بالحديث المرفوع دون غيره فلو استثنينا المصنَّف لم يبق من الكتب كتاب إلا وهو موضوع للمرفوع دون غيره، وإن وقع فيه غير ذلك فعلى سبيل الندرة وبخلاف المقصود.

ولذلك كان من أدلة ضعف رواية ما ألا تكون في الكتب المشهورة، أعني الستة والمصنَّفين والمسند، لكن بشرط أن تكون الرواية مرفوعة، فإن كانت موقوفة لم تنطبق عليها هذه القاعدة.

الثاني: أن هذه الكتب أكثرها لم يشترط الصحة أصلا كما سبق.


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
ولعله لا يتيسر المواصة في الموضوع فقد عرضت مشاغل والله المستعان.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في الجميع

آسف على التقدم بين يدي المشايخ
أحب أن أجمل وأرتب ما ذُكر من العلل في أصل الموضوع للتنبيه عليها وإبرازها :

الأولى: الكلام في ابن مسعدة : فإن كبار النقاد المتقدمين اختلفوا فيه
وكلام ابن حبان وابن عدي يرجح قول المجرحين لأنهم ذكرا سبب الجرح وذلك بعد سبرهم لحديثه

الثانية  أنه على التسليم برجحان قول من وثقه ومشى حاله فإنه عام وكلامنا خاص
وهو أن ابن مسعدة ضعيف في قتادة خاصة كما تقدم في كلام ابن عدي وأبي أحمد الحاكم الكبير
ولا أظن أن من مشى حاله مشى حاله في قتادة خاصة

الثالثة: أنه تفرد بهذا الحديث عن قتادة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقتادة كبير الشأن إمام من أئمة المسلمين
كثير التلاميذ وصاحب مدرسة كبيرة
فهل يعقل أن يحفظ ابن مسعدة _وليس يرقى إلى درجة الثقة فضلا عما فوقها_ هذا الحديث عن قتادة ويغفل عنه ويفوت كبار أصحاب قتادة الملازمين له الحافظين لحديثه وهم ابن أبي عروبة والدستوائي وشعبة 
فأين كان أصحاب قتادة عن هذا الحديث
وقد قال أبو حاتم في موضع من العلل لابنه :"أين كان أصحاب أيمن بن نابل عن هذا الحديث". وأين أيمن من قتادة في كثرة التلاميذ والشهرة
وقال مالك في حديث أين كنا عن هذا الحديث من أبي الزناد يريد أين كان أصحاب أبي الزناد وأنا منهم عن هذا الحديث

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا كان تفرد الثقة في الطبقات المتأخرة يعد علة عند أهل الحديث ودليل على وهم صاحبه كما قال ابن رجب في شرح العلل
فكيف بتفرد ابن مسعدة وقد علمت حاله

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف إذا أضفنا إلى ذلك أنه تفرد عن إمام كبير صاحب مدرسة وقد نبه مسلم في مقدمته على أن تفرد الراوي عن مثل الزهري وهشام ممن جمع حديثهم وبسط وحفظ علة توجب عدم الاحتجاج بهذه الرواية المفردة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل قال الحافظ الكبير أبو بكر البرديجي:"إذا ورد عليك حديث لسعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعا وخالفه هشام وشعبة حكم لشعبة وهشام على سعيد وإذا روى حماد بن سلمة وهمام وأبان ونحوهم من الشيوخ عن قتادة عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا وخالف سعيد أو هشام أو شعبة كان القول قول هشام وسعيد وشعبة على الانفراد فإذا اتفقوا هؤلاء الأولون وهم همام بن يحيى وأبان وحماد بن سلمة على حديث مرفوع وخالفهم شعبة وهشام وسعيد أو شعبة وحده أو هشام وحده أو سعيد وحده توقف عن الحديث لأن هؤلاء الثلاثة شعبة وسعيدا وهشاما أثبت من همام وأبان وحماد".
وقال:"فأما أحاديث قتادة الذي يرويها الشيوخ مثل حماد بن سلمة ، وهمام ، وأبان ، والأوزاعي ، ينظر في الحديث ، فإن كان الحديث يحفظ من غير طريقهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، أو عن أنس بن مالك من وجه آخر لم يدفع ، وإن كان لا يعرف عن أحد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ولا من طريق عن أنس إلا من رواية هذا الذي ذكرت لك ، كان منكراً".

فإذا كان هذا حكم رواية الثقات من أصحاب قتادة كابن سلمة وهمام وأبان والأوزاعي على جهة المخالفة والتفرد للطبقة العليا من أصحاب قتادة
فما بالك بمن دونهم بمراحل كابن مسعدة 
ولذلك أنكر روايته أحمد كما في تقدم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد علم المعتنون بحديث قتادة أن أثبت الناس فيه ثلاثة :
ابن أبي عروبة وهشام الدستوائي وشعبة وقدم شعبة الدستوائي على نفسه في قتادة وقدمه مع ابن أبي عروبة أحمد عليه أيضا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلو كان ابن مسعدة ثقة لرد حديثه بالتفرد
فكيف وهو دون الصدوق
فكيف إذا خالف أيضا أثبت الناس في قتادة؟!!

الرابعة: مخالفته لابن أبي عروبة كما تقدم
وكون أصحاب الكتب لم يخرجوا روايته وأخرجوا حديث ابن مسعدة فإنما ذلك لشيئين:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن روايته غريبة واعتناء المحدثين برواية الغرائب معروفة لا الاحتجاج بها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنها هي الرواية المرفوعة ورواية ابن أبي عروبة مرسلة فالاعتناء بها كان أكثر لأن اعتناء العلماء المدونين للسنن بالمرفوعات أكثر من الموقوفات والمرسلات خاصة إذا كان موضوع كتابه يحتم عليه ذلك كالمسانيد والسنن
ولذلك لم يخرج الإمام أحمد رواية سعيد في المسند وخرجها في الزهد لاحتلاف موضوع وشرط الكتابين
ومع تخريجه لرواية ابن مسعدة في المسند فقد حكم عليها بالنكارة


الخلاصة :
أن تفرد ابن مسعدة مع ضعفه وجرحه جرحا مفسرا ومخالفته لأوثق أصحاب قتادة وتفرده بهذا الحديث عن إمام كبير صاحب مدرسة حديثه مشهور مجموع عند أهل الحديث وإنكار النقاد كأحمد وغيره لتفرده
لمورث القطع عند المعتنين بالمسألة بوهم ابن مسعدة ونكارة ما روى
وأن هذا الحديث من منكراته عن قتادة كما قال ابن عدي
والله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا حرمكم الله الجنة بمنه وكرمه آمين

لكن ليعلم المشايخ الكرام الأحبة أن كلامي في أول مشاركة لي هنا واضح وضوح الشمس، وهو قولي: (وهذا كله مني لا يعني رفعي لدرجة الحديث وأنه ليس بضعيف، أبدا؛ بل هو كذلك، لكن لا يوصف متنه بالنكارة).

وإن كان لي وقفات يسيرة جدا مع أخي العزيز الشيخ الأزهري، لكني أكتفي ببيان قولي السابق الذي سطرته لكم في الأعلى هنا.

وجزاكم الله عني جميعا خير الجزاء آمين

----------


## السكران التميمي

فائدة جليلة 
الحديث قد صححه من المتقديم (وقصدي هنا من قبل سنة الألف موتا) كلٌ من:
1) الحاكم.
2) ابن الغرس.
3) ابن القطان.
4) السيوطي.

وممن صححه من المعاصرين:
الشيخ الدكتور/ الحسين آيت سعيد.
وقال بعد تغريب الترمذي له: وليس كما قال.
وقال بعد تصحيح الحاكم له: وهو كذلك.


وقد حسنه من المعاصرين كلٌ من:
1) الألباني. وقال بعد كلام له: والأقرب إلى الصواب ما ذهبنا إليه والله أعلم.
2) الندوي.
3) شعيب الأرناؤوط.
4) حسين أسد.

إذا نخلص من الحكم بتضعيف الحديث بنقطتين:
1) تفرد علي بن مسعدة عن قتادة به.
2) تدليس قتادة.

أما جعل تضعيف علي بن مسعدة من قبل البعض مطعنا في الحديث فلا وكرامة، كيف وقد وثق من قبل أئمة كبار لا يشق لهم غبار.

وأعيد وأكرر: تضعيف الحديث من جهة سنده لا يعني نكارة متنه، بل متنه صحيح له شواهد من القرآن والسنة، ومن قال بنكارة المتن فقد أخطأ.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

لعله يصح لنا أن نجعل هذا الحديث من العلامات الفارقة بين "منهج" أهل الحديث الأوائل، و"منهج" من جاء بعدهم من المحدثين؛ ممن تأثر بمنهج الفقهاء والأصوليين.
فـ"المنهج" الأول يمثله هنا: إمام الحديث والسنة؛ الحافظ النقَّاد: أحمد بن حنبل، والإمام الحافظ أبو حاتم ابن حبان، والإمام الحافظ أبو أحمد ابن عدي، والإمام الحافظ أبو أحمد الكرابيسي الحاكم.
وكفى بهذه الأسماء منزلة ومكانة، ورسوخًا عظيمًا في هذا العلم، وقوَّةً في التحرير والنظر. هذا مع عدم عدِّ من أشار إلى إعلال الحديث إشارةً؛ كالترمذي والبيهقي.
وأما "المنهج" الآخر، فيمثله من نظر إلى أن بعض الأئمة وثَّق علي بن مسعدة أو مشَّاه، وأغمض عينيه عن:
1- تضعيفِ من ضعفه مطلقًا،
2- وتضعيفِ من ضعفه في قتادة خاصة،
3- وتفردِه عن قتادة،
4- ومخالفتِه أحفظَ الناس عن قتادة،
5- وإنكارِ الأئمة حديثه هذا خاصة.
وهذا غاية ما يكون التساهل وقلة التحرير، وفي هذه المنهجية يظهر الفيصل بين أهل العلل والتفصيل، وأهل الجمل والتأصيل.
والتعليل بتدليس قتادة ليس بذي شأن، ولا يعوَّل عليه.
والله المستعان.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

ولعله قد انقضى الكلام على الإسناد ولم تبق فائدة من العودة على المكتوب بالتكرار، وظهر أن القضية فيه قضية منهج.

ويبقى الكلام على المتن؛ فهل بالفعل نجد شفيعا لمعنى أن (جميع) بني آدم موصوفون بـ(كثرة الذنوب)؟
الذي أظنّه أن هذا لا يستقيم.
ولا يمكنني محاولة التكلف للنص بالتفسير أو بقياسه على نظير كما أراد بعض الإخوة هنا أن يفعل، إذ لا يكون هذا إلا مع النص الصحيح، والأمر عندي لا يحتمل القول بتحسينه، بل ولا يسوغ فيه الخلاف عندي؛ لشدة وضوح مأخذ من قضى بنكارة الإسناد، وتهافت وضعف قول من قال بصحته أو حسنه.

أما نأتي بما معناه أن بني آدم كلهم يذنبون، وأن خيرهم من يتوب من ذنبه، ففي هذا الحديث فوق ذلك من المعاني.
وجزى الله جميع من شارك خيرًا.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الشيخ الفاضل (الأزهري) بغض النظر عن كل ما كتب أعلاه كله، هل تتصور أنه لن يقع الخطأ من أناس لم يعصمهم الله؟! فقط

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

> الشيخ الفاضل (الأزهري) بغض النظر عن كل ما كتب أعلاه كله، هل تتصور أنه لن يقع الخطأ من أناس لم يعصمهم الله؟! فقط


الحمد لله وحده...

بارك الله فيك أيها الفاضل
بل أتصور أن يقع الخطأ.

----------


## أبو الفداء

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم، بخصوص المتن، فسواء المعصوم وغير المعصوم فإنهم يقعون جميعا في الذنوب - على تفاوت في طبيعة تلك الذنوب - فيتوبون ويستغفرون - على تفاوت في سرعة خروج التوبة منهم والصدق في الثبات عليها - والقرءان والسنة طافحان بالأدلة على هذا المعنى! فلو كان المراد من لفظة (خطاء) مجرد إمكان وقوع الذنوب في حقهم، وإمكان تكرار وقوع الذنب والخطأ على اختلاف صنوفه، فهذا صحيح وينسحب على كل بني آدم بلا تفريق.. ولكن لو كان المراد هنا أنهم جميعهم مسرفون على أنفسهم من كثرة الذنوب بلا استثناء، فإنه لا يصح إدخال الأنبياء في ذلك التصور، فالأنبياء وإن كانوا يذنبون ويتوبون، إلا أنه لا يستقيم وصفهم بكثرة الخطأ التي يفهم منها الإفراط والإسراف! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولعل هذا يحتاج إلى تحرير القول في أوجه المعنى اللغوي المحتمل لكلمة خطّاء، بصيغة المبالغة، ووجوه التأويل التي يحتملها عند العرب. فلو لم يكن تأويلها بالنظر في قرائنها إلا على وجه واحد: وجه الإسراف والإفراط في الذنب، ولم يكن يتصور في الكلام ما يخرج الأنبياء من ذلك الوجه، فهو حينئذ اعتراض صحيح نقبله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كنتم قد وقفتم على من نص على هذا الاعتراض على المتن من قبل، فلعله يكون فائدة عظيمة أن تتحفونا به ههنا.. وإلا فلا أعلم أحدا قد اعترض على المتن من قبل من هذه الجهة والله أعلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا مسألة، أليس من المستقيم لغة أن يكون الوصف بكثرة الخطأ عائدا على بني آدم بجملتهم، (أي على كلمة : كل)؟ فهو يقول (كل بني آدم)، وليس (كل إنسان خطاء) - مثلا - فيكون المنسوب إلى كثرة الخطأ والإسراف فيه هو جنس بني آدم بكليته وعمومه وليس آحادهم، فيحتمل المعنى بذلك أن يكون من آحادهم من هو قليل الذنب كالأنبياء، لا يدخل في الوصف بكثرة الخطأ والإسراف في الذنب، مع دخوله في النصف الآخر من المتن وهو الثناء على التوابين بعمومهم!

----------


## الرجل الرجل

> ولعل هذا يحتاج إلى تحرير القول في أوجه المعنى اللغوي المحتمل لكلمة خطّاء، بصيغة المبالغة، ووجوه التأويل التي يحتملها عند العرب. فإن لم تكن إلا على وجه واحد: وجه الإسراف والإفراط في الذنب، ولم يكن يتصور في الكلام قرينة تخرج الأنبياء من ذلك الوجه، فهو اعتراض صحيح نسلم به.


نعم اخي  الفاضل  تأتي  صيغة  المبالغة  ولا  يقصد فيها  المبالغة  وإنما    يقصد  فيها  نسبة  الحدث كقوله  تعالى " وما  ربك  بظلام  لعبيد" فليس  المقصود  به  المبالغة  ...

وكذا  في  قول  النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "  لعن  الله   زوارت  القبور" في  بعض  تفسير  العلماء  له 
فالمقصود  هو  الزيارة  لا  كما  قال  الشيخ  الالباني  رحمه  الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل أبو الفداء بارك الله فيك 
تقول  وإن كنتم قد وقفتم على من نص على هذا الاعتراض على المتن من قبل، فلعله يكون فائدة عظيمة أن تتحفونا به ههنا.. 
اقول كما ذكرت لا أعلم أحدا من العلماء السابقين رحمهم الله  قد اعترض على المتن من قبل اووصفه بالنكارة
كما اشكر اخي الفاضل الرجل الرجل 
على تحرير القول بان صيغة المبالغة تاتي احيانا ولا يقصد فيها المبالغة وإنما يقصد فيها نسبة الحدث كقوله تعالى " وما ربك بظلام لعبيد" فليس المقصود به المبالغة ...

----------


## أبو الفداء

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسن الله إليكما، هو كما ذكرتما، صيغة المبالغة تأتي أحيانا في كلام العرب وفي الكتاب والسنة ولا يراد بها المبالغة، ولكن لو سلمنا بأنه لا يراد بها المبالغة ههنا مطلقا، لأسقطنا بعضا من معنى الرحمة الذي يشتمل عليه الحديث.. إذ في ذلك إلغاء لصفة كثرة الذنب والخطأ والإسراف في حق عامة البشر (وهي متحققة فيهم وملازمة لهم بطبيعتهم)، والتي من أجلها كانت الخيرية المنسوبة إلى من كثرت منه التوبة منهم تفضلا واسعا من الله تعالى عليهم.. كما في الحديث القدسي "لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئاً لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة" ونحوه.. ففيه معنى الفضل الواسع من الرب جل وعلا من هذا الوجه، وجه لحاق رحمته ومغفرته عز وجل بالمسرفين على أنفسهم من أمثالنا مهما كثر إسرافهم، إن هم أخلصوا وأحسنوا التوبة.. وعلى هذا الوجه كان فهم المسلمين لحديث الباب عبر قرون الأمة.. فنفي المبالغة باطلاق عن معنى الحديث قول مشكل في تصوري، ويحتاج إلى الوقوف على سلف كذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلعله يسعنا التأويل على أن معنى كثرة الخطأ والإسراف فيه متوجه على حال عموم البشر، أما الأنبياء فيكون لهم من اللفظة الوجه الذي يليق بهم، دون الوجه القادح الذي فيه المبالغة، فلا يخرجون من منطوق المتن على أي حال، والله أعلم.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد.
واستنكاري للمتن مبنيٌّ على كونه يدل على أن كل مكلف يقع في الذنوب الكثيرة.
وهذا لا يتصور مع الأنبياء كما قال الشيخ أبو الفداء، وقد لا يتصور مع الصديقين إلا على معنى التقصير في الطاعة مثلاً.
أما إن كان لفظ الحديث يساعد على معنى سليم فلا يتوجه الاعتراض عليه حينئذ، ولعله من المفيد أن أنقل ما قاله الشيخ محمد عمرو رحمه الله في آخر جزء (الفينة).
قال رحمه الله:
(فإن قال قائل : ألم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كل بني آدم خطاء ، وخير الخطائين التوابون »؟، و (كل) أيضًا من صيغ العموم ؟
قلت له : نِسْبَةُ هذا الحديث إليه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- غلطٌ عليه ، فقد استنكره ابن حبان ، وابن عدي ، وأبو أحمد الحاكم - رحمهم الله - وإنما هو من الإسرائيليات كما رواه سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عنها.
وإنما الثابت قول ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - : « كل ابن آدم خطَّاء (وفي رواية : ابن آدم خلق خطّاء) إلا ما رحم الله عز وجل» .
ولابد من هذا الاستثناء لأن الصالحين والصدِّيقين من الصحابة وتابعيهم بإحسان ليسوا كذلك، وإنما الذنوب واقعة من أهل الإسلام في الجملة، وما أجمل قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الدال على هذا المعنى: «لولا أنكم تذنبون لخلق الله خلقًا يذنبون، يغفر لهم» ، وفي اللفظ الآخر: «والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم، ولجاء بقوم يذنبون، فيستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم» رواهما مسلم عن أبي أيوب وأبي هريرة .
هذا ما بدا لي، ولم يتيسر لي أن أستشير أحدًا من أهل العلم، إلا أخًا واحدًا حبيبًا إلى نفسي أقرَّني على هذا الفهم، وإني بانتظار من عنده جديد في المسألة.
اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله، دقه وجِلَّه، وأوله وآخره، وعلانيته وسره، اللهم اغفر لي جدي وهزلي، وخطئي وعمدي، وكل ذلك عندي) اهـ كلامه رحمه الله ورفع درجته.
وهذا وبقيت بعض الدقائق اللغوية في كلام الإخوة أحتاج إلى التزود فيها.
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...
والرجوع إلى الكتاب مفيد في معرفة مراده فإن هذا الكلام كان بعد استنكاره لمتن آخر هو:
(ما من عبد مؤمن إلا وله ذنب يعتاده الفينة بعد الفينة) الذي هو موضوع الكتاب، وقد انفصل فيه إلى نكارته إسنادًا ومتنًا.

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله في الجميع آمين

ما زلت مصرا جدا على أن متن الحديث لا نكارة فيه (ولا ألزم أحدا برأيي أبدا) فوالله قد أخطأ أبونا قبلنا فمن نحن حتى نعصم؟! طبعا وكلامي كما قلته في أول مشاركة لي مستثنى منه من عصم الله تعالى من الوقوع في ذلك.

ثم مِنْ كونِ مَن استغرب متن الحديث لتعميمه، فمعذرة منه ليس الأمر على العقل ننكر بحسبه ونقبل بحسبه، فمتى ما كان اللفظ محتملا تسعفه النصوص الأخرى في بيانه وتوضيحه فهذا هو المطلوب.
وللطرف الآخر أن يعترض عليك بمثل قولك، فلماذا حجرت معنى الحديث على ما جاء في ذهنك، وصرفته عن أي تأويل أو معنى آخر؟!

إن كان أعظم الخلق ليستغفر الله في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة، ألأنه يخطئ؟! لا والله حاشاه عليه الصلاة والسلام. إذا عرفنا أن هناك أمرا واضحا هنا؛ وهو حكاية أصل الإنسان، وكفى دليلا على ذلك خطأ أبونا آدم عليه السلام، فلما أن تفضل الله على بعض البشر بأن يعصمه من الخطأ كان ذلك استثناء من هذا العموم. فتأمل

فلماذا هذا التحجير لمعنى الحديث، وكأن ألفاظه ألفاظ شرك أو كفر؟! بل والله كلنا نخطئ وعلى كثرت خطأئنا فنعم؛ خيرنا من تاب منا ورجع. أما المعصوم فهذا فوق الشك أصلا في الوقوع، إنما هو أمر حادث له من الله تعالى تكريما وتفضيلا له على غيره من البشر. فتنبه

إذاً أعتقد أن المحاولة الغريبة لإنكار متن الحديث واستغراب معناه؛ محاولة قاصرة غير محررة.

أرجع وأقول: لا يعني كلامي توثيقي للسند، بل أن ينكّر المتن هذا هو الخطأ.

ولقد وجدت شواهد تقرب الثلاثة تقريبا تدل على نفس معنى الحديث، مما يدل على سلامة المراد بإذن الله تعالى.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين :
المتن لا نكارة فيه لعدة أمور :
1 ـ عدم اعتراض أحد من العلماء السابقين ـ رحمهم الله ـ على المتن أو وصفه بالنكارة ، ومثل هذا لا يخفى عليهم رحمهم الله .
2 ـ صيغة المبالغة في الحديث قد لا تفيد المبالغة ، لأنها تأتي أحياناً ولا يقصد بها المبالغة ، وإنما يقصد بها نسبة الحدث ، كقوله تعالى ( وما ربك بظلام لعبيد ) ـ كما قرر ذلك الإخوة ـ والمعنى أن كل اين آدم خطاء أي يقع منه الخطأ ، أو يحصل منه قل أو كثر  إلا من عصم الله ، وخير الخطائين التوابون . 
و الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم إما مخصوصون عن ذلك , وإما أنهم أصحاب صغائر . والأول أولى فإن ما صدر عنهم من باب ترك الأولى , أو يقال : الزلات المنقولة عن بعضهم محمولة على الخطأ والنسيان من غير أن يكون لهم قصد إلى العصيان  . انظر تحفة الأحوذي .‏
‏( وخير الخطائين التوابون ) ‏
‏أي الرجاعون إلى الله بالتوبة من المعصية إلى الطاعة . ‏
فمن لا يقع منه الخطأ ؟ فهذا سيد الخلق وأفضلهم محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  قال الله موجهاً له الخطاب : ( فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ ) [محمد:19] 
فليس من لازم ضعف الحديث بطلان معناه كما لا يخفى. وقد جاء في الأحاديث الأخرى ما يدل على فضل التوبة، ومحبة الله تعالى للتائبين ، قال  تعالى: ( إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين). و أما أول الحديث فمعلوم بالضرورة ؛ إذ لا معصوم إلا من عصمه الله تعالى . 
أقول : هذا ما أفهمه ولا ألزم أحداً ، ومشاركتي من أجل الفائدة والمدارسة للعلم . والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

ووقفت أمس وأنا أطالع تخريج الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة (14/944) لحديث (الإسلام علانية والإيمان في القلب) على ما يستحق إلحاقه بالموضوع، وهو قوله رحمه الله بعد توضيحه أنه من تفردات علي بن مسعدة:
(قلت: فمثله يحتمل حديثه التحسين، وقد كنت حسنت له حديثاً أخر في « المشكاة» (2341)بلفظ: «كل بني أدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون».
أما هذا؛ فقد حال بيني وبين تحسينه تضعيف الأئمة المتقدمين له واستنكارهم إياه، أعني: ابن حبان والعقيلي وابن عدي والذهبي، ويضاف اليهم أخرون؛ منهم: (عبد الحق الإشبيلي)؛ فقد قال -كما كنت نقلته عنه في تخريجي لكتاب «الإيمان»-: «حديث غير محفوظ».
وشيء أخر، وهو أهم -عندي- مما تقدم وهو أنه تفرد بزيادة هذا اللفظ على الحديث الصحيح الذي جعله هو تمام الحديث، وقد أشرت إليه بالنقط، ولفظه عند أحمد وغيره: قال: ثم يشير بيده إلى صدره (ثلاث مرات) ثم يقول: «التقوى ههنا، التقوى ههنا») اهـ ما أردت نقله.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقاش نافع ، نفع الله بكم .

----------

